# AJ's..?



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking to get on AJ trip. Anyone needing 1 more , im in. Like to have day or 2 notice. Good for everything...$ , clean-up, tackle etc..832 385 0812 in League city.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I would think you should be able to get a trip but you might post this up again when the time is closer.

Good luck!


----------

